# one shot lube



## dirty tools (Feb 19, 2015)

When I got my surplus Navy mill the one shot lube. was broken. Today I started the process to make a new
one.


----------



## dirty tools (Feb 20, 2015)

I could not work on it today as I had to babysit my 4yold grandson. His just is not up to working in my shop yet, he is interested but just for a short time.  My be in a couple more years.


----------



## dirty tools (Feb 21, 2015)

I had spent most in my shop (did not want to do any honey-do's) so I worked on the lube pump.


----------



## dirty tools (Feb 24, 2015)

It is finished and installed. Works great, I will be changing the lube tubing and fittings as some are leaking.
Might make a valve block and install valves when I replace the tubes.


----------

